# Eos vs. C70



## Jim07044 (Apr 16, 2002)

C70 will be more comfortable for rear seat passengers. Maybe more rear cargo space, too.
















C70 looks better top-up. But the Eos's engines (1.8T and VR6) are better than the C70's 5-cyl T5.
Comments?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't like the C70's Quasimodo-esque profile or protruding nose, but I do like it's roof line better. The Eos has a sunroof, better engines, and better overall styling. The Eos will probably be $8-10K cheaper when similarily equiped. Cargo room is a wash (there's less than a cubic foot difference between them, both top up and down.) The Volvo is longer, so it'll probably have more room for rear seat passengers.


----------



## jeffreykrypto (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (Jim07044)*

Eos looks way better all around. just needs a personal touch like black magic pearl paint and all blacked out lights and a honey comb grill


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (jeffreykrypto)*

give VW a chance, this is a first! Volvo has some time doing it right?


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (Pifiu)*

i find the eos to be a tighter car overall with (what seems like) short overhangs than the c70. i do agree that the c70's roofline is much better but thats just about where it ends, i hate the new volvo taillights and that puglike nose is ugly. i love the smooth flowing lines on the eos.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (Jim07044)*

which Mazda/Ford platform is the Volvo built on?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (Jim07044)*

EOS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (Jim07044)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_C70 looks better top-up. But the Eos's engines (1.8T and VR6) are better than the C70's 5-cyl T5.


2.0T actually, you were .2 off.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

yet 2.0T and with the apr chip thats 250HP. I like the EoS.


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

The Volvo C70
STARTING AT $39,880 MSRP


----------



## YellerVR698 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (jetta1.8tbee)*

4 reasons why I'd choose the Eos:
- The C70 is a larger car. I think the Eos will be more tossable/fun to drive.
- I dispise the nose on the Volvo. It's hideous!

- The Eos + VR6 = hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Price


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (YellerVR698)*

The only problem I have with Volvo is.... All their cars look the same. At least VW has a little bit of distinguishing features between their cars.


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (YellerVR698)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YellerVR698* »_

- The Eos + VR6 = hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i would like to have an 2.0 twin turbo
u will see how fast it will go.
vr6 = heavy = waste of gas.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (jetta1.8tbee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1.8tbee* »_
i would like to have an 2.0 twin turbo
u will see how fast it will go.
vr6 = heavy = waste of gas.









Whatever you say.







Nothing can beat the sound of a VR6 revving up.







And besides, twin turbo is just a waste of money, too much heat, and too much lag because of the heat. Why not just one turbo (like stock) that's upgraded and BOV and everything else. FMIC, boost controller, etc. Even with that though, I'd perfer a VRT.


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_which Mazda/Ford platform is the Volvo built on?

i belive it shares components with the current S40/V50, Euro MK2 focus and Mazda 3.
I think the volvo is a slightly cleaner design, while the VW has better prportions. Handling should be a wash, but the VW has the upper hand on engines(power, low emissions, and fuel economy).


----------



## jnecr (Feb 8, 2005)

so ya'll don't like that 2.5 Liter T5 that gets 300HP in S60R/V70R trim? What's not to like?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (jnecr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnecr* »_so ya'll don't like that 2.5 Liter T5 that gets 300HP in S60R/V70R trim?

Doesn't look like that engine will be in the C70, at least not for now. This is all Volvo has announced:

_Quote »_The all-new Volvo C70 is initially powered by in-line, five-cylinder engines topped by the turbocharged T5 that produces 220 hp (162 kW) and offers maximum torque of 320 Nm. There are also two normally aspirated, 2.4-litre engines producing 170 hp (125 kW) and 140 hp (103 kW).
Later during 2006 a 2.4 litre, 5-cylinder diesel engine, producing 180 hp (132 kW) will be available.


----------



## jnecr (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*

But it's the same engine.. which means that it's capable of 300HP for everyday use. A lot more if you really want to push the limits...


----------



## Geysir (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Eos vs. C70 (Jim07044)*

The Eos is a much better looking car.
Altough the Volvo is a nice car, the VW is much better.
VW All the WAY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

when i saw the eos the first thing that poped into my head was


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

Personally, though I do like the Eos, I think the C70 is a much, much more attractive car. The Eos looks like it's trying too hard, IMHO. Still a good looking car.
If I was going to buy one, I'd probably take the C70. Would have to drive 'em both, of course.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*

The C70 is way too bland, no styling to it at all. Don't even mention the Volvo interior...BLAH!!


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70*

Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...07885

_Quote »_DETROIT — The all-new 2006 Volvo C70 convertible with retractable hardtop will start at $39,415, including a $695 destination charge, the company said on Friday. Volvo spokesman Dan Johnston told Inside Line that the C70 will go on sale in the U.S. market in May. 
Johnston said option prices for the four-passenger convertible will be announced in April. U.S. sales are expected to account for 50 percent of global volume, or approximately 8,000 units annually.
In U.S.-market form, the C70 will come equipped with a standard 2.5-liter turbocharged T5 engine that produces 218 horsepower and 236 pound-feet of torque. The car was formally introduced at September's Frankfurt auto show.
What this means to you: Until the Pontiac G6 convertible and Volkswagen Eos come along, the C70 will be the cheapest hardtop convertible you can buy.

Since both the Eos and the G6 convertible are also currently expected to be available in May, the last paragraph is a bit odd.


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70 (flubber)*

Saw the new C70 in person at the Miami Auto Show this past weekend. WOW.. what a great looking car. Amazing to watch the top retract with such ease. 
With a price of around $41k, it's a beautiful machine. Yes, it's more expensive than an EOS, but it looks more complete as well IMHO.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70 (FL PASSAT DRIVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL PASSAT DRIVER* »_Saw the new C70 in person at the Miami Auto Show this past weekend. WOW.. what a great looking car. Amazing to watch the top retract with such ease. 
With a price of around $41k, it's a beautiful machine. Yes, it's more expensive than an EOS, but it looks more complete as well IMHO.









I was at the Miami Auto Show as well but we didn't make it to the Volvo area in time to see the C70 up close...(caught a glimpse of the top being lowered at one point) it seems like a very large car (just an observation) $41K is a good chunk of money...I'm sticking with the Eos... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70 (gizmopop)*

According to auto motor und sport the Eos will be delayed till summer 2006 due to problems with the roof.
Seen both live and i'd take the C70, looks definitely better. Would take the Astra cabrio over the Eos too, it was so much sportier! The VW was a bit of a disappointment...


----------



## n410a (Sep 30, 2005)

I think the c70 roofline is far more impressive.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70 (Vulcan1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vulcan1* »_
According to auto motor und sport the Eos will be delayed till summer 2006 due to problems with the roof.
Seen both live and i'd take the C70, looks definitely better. Would take the Astra cabrio over the Eos too, it was so much sportier! The VW was a bit of a disappointment...

Looks like we don't get the Astra over here in the U.S. What's the pricing on the Eos in Germany? is it closer to the C70?


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70 (gizmopop)*

There is no official price yet for the C70. 
The Eos 1,6 FSI 115 PS sells for €25.950 according to the brochure. It comes in 1,6 FSI, 2,0 FSI, 2,0 Turobo FSI and V6, last one costing €35.500. Only one TDI is available at the moment, being the 2,0 140 PS and selling for 29.950.


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Volvo Announces Pricing on 2006 C70 (Vulcan1)*

Volvo just released the prices for the C70. Checked they're US website: Starts @ $39k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

the distance between the rear edge of the door and the back of the car on the C70 seems disproportionate to say the least. the door needs to be longer and the trunk shorter. though i really like the front end. 
as far as the VW...it seems like there's just too many seams. the door could go all the way down and hook under the body to hide the bottom seam. as it is, it looks like an uncolored paint by numbers picture. and the front end shares that hideous look of the new jetta and passat. HEY VW! CHROME BELONGS ON CHOPPERS AND MUSCLE CARS! (and drug dealers escalades)....NOT IMPORTED CARS!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_ 
as far as the VW...it seems like there's just too many seams. the door could go all the way down and hook under the body to hide the bottom seam. as it is, it looks like an uncolored paint by numbers picture.

Not sure what you mean, the way the door hits the bottom seems like a VW watermark...
















































I mean, its seems all VW 2 doors are the same...
and compared to the C70, the EOS is far cleaner in that respect...

_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_ and the front end shares that hideous look of the new jetta and passat. HEY VW! CHROME BELONGS ON CHOPPERS AND MUSCLE CARS! (and drug dealers escalades)....NOT IMPORTED CARS!









That's your opinion, this is by far the best execution of the chrome nose VW has done yet,( I also like the Concept R but VW still hasn't figured out that its should be on sale already)


_Modified by gizmopop at 1:41 PM 11-21-2005_


----------

